# All my crazy beasties :)



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Romeo- Aguoti Hooded ratty with a lightning bolt shaped stripe and a dot on his belly and the base of his tail. He's the problem causer  Very cute though, so I can't stay mad.

Andrea: Tortishell Calico cat. Very friendly and loves to cuddle. And get into things, of course. She's 6ish. Every night without fail, she races around the house and comes to my room and conks out. She and Bobby are shelter kitties!

Bobby: Big fluffy black angora cat. Loves to pee on things and always has urinary infections. Very very cute and also extremly annoying.

Lulu: Heeler/Labrador mix. I am still very mad at her for killing one of our ratties..she is sweet, and pretty cute too. But I AM SO MAD! (deep breath) She also loves to spaz and run around outside.

Branch: White's tree frog. I have had him since I was 5 years old. His brother passed away when I was seven, but Branch remained. He has been the class mascot and the show and tell and the science project without complaint. Great old guy 

Beauty: a goldfish. We got her from someone who didn't want her. She is now 10 years old, and very friendly for a fish.

The Big Nasty Spider: Also unnamed. haha. Caught it on our lampshade. She's about the size of a 50 cent peice.

Empress: A rather large jumping spider. I've had her for months. She also left us a surprise involving hundreds of babies. I caught her in the kitchen, haha. I'm pretty attached to her, for a spider.

Sterling: The big, silly horse. He is gelded, or so say his papers. But he loves to do bad stallion things and rears a bunch. He's 13 and very sweet. He is fleabitten grey, and he's a QH mix. He enjoys jumping and 
acts like I feed him drugs most of the time. Amazing to ride(most of the time *poke*), I show him, and he is my horsey 

Dolly: The boarder, AKA my money! She's a roan apaloosa mare and she kicks, squeals and is in general very odd. Cute though  and she's gourgous, and great to ride.

Mary, Elizibeth, and Stroodle: 3 feral kittens that I have been hand feeding for a couple weeks. They are very small, and way cute, although they smell and make a ton of racket and are loads of work. I don't get to keep them, but they're fun anyway


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tut tut... no photos?! 

Does Romeo not have a buddy yet?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I want pictures as well! Whenever I find a spider in the house, I make michael squash it, but you must have much less of a[n irrational] fear than I do.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I stick a glass over spiders so they're trapped lol (trick learnt from the bf ). I don't like them.



Kinz said:


> Lulu: Heeler/Labrador mix. I am still very mad at her for killing one of our ratties..she is sweet, and pretty cute too. But I AM SO MAD! (deep breath) She also loves to spaz and run around outside.
> 
> Mary, Elizibeth, and Stroodle: 3 feral kittens that I have been hand feeding for a couple weeks. They are very small, and way cute, although they smell and make a ton of racket and are loads of work. I don't get to keep them, but they're fun anyway


I'd be mad at myself opposed to the dog. She wasn't doing anything wrong. 

Where will the kittens be going if you can't keep them?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

We're adopting them out to good homes. It was not our cats that had them, one of the neighborhood ferals, in my neighbors hay barn and we took them in. They're about four weeks old, still on formula.
I know, I never handle my wild spiders, only the tarantulas. my wilds tend to bite. I put cups over them and put them in habitats, and feed live crickets. It's rather fun actually, until they escape. I had a black widow for about a year until my mom freaked out enough that she made me release her.
stace: my mom says NO MORE PETS! that includes a companion for Romeo. So no, he doesn't, and won't anytime in the near future.
She has even banned me from catching snakes and lizards now. I got a great one the other day but man she was mad! "NO OF COURSE YOU CAN'T KEEP IT ARE YOU KIDDING YOURS JUST DIED!" I know, that's why i want him. "NONONOO THA ANSWER IS NO!" well ok. (the snake promptly lunges at me) 
Always fun, haha.
The only reason I have Romeo is because I was suicidal and really lonely. My mom thought I was crazy. My Dad, on the other hand, understood, and took me to get a companion without moms permission. So I got Romeo, and she was soooo pissed. But Romeo helped me through it and I'm still sad but I feel a lot better now. But no more pets. So no more rats  I feel pretty bad about it, trust m, but I can't do anyhing about it.e


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

posting pics AQAP!
 here's a couple!

Romeo: 
(he's a bit bigger now but still wwwaaay cute)
















looove this shot 









and this one
it's blurry, but way cute!








And here's sterling:









And me and him jumping at a show 








that's all I have ATM, but will put up more ASAP!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you make that little couch? That's just too cute!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

yep  lol. it's really funny when he sits on it!


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

beautiful pics xxx


----------

